# Engine Swap



## Pattymfngee (Sep 23, 2020)

Can you engine swap an rb26dett into a Nissan Murano


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Here's some good info on your question:








RB26DETT swap


I was wondering what general opinion of dropping the RB26DETT into an s13. I’ve read that it’s been done on an s14, and the results were very promising. Would it be worth it, or would the SR20DET be a better choice, if I’m looking for all around race car. Any info would be greatly appreciated...




www.nissanclub.com


----------

